# Billing Question



## richheller (Mar 11, 2010)

My question is related to billing multiple procedures performed during the same operative session.  Let's say, for example, an outpatient came to the OR to have a PEG tube placed (CPT 43246), and multiple teeth extracted, in preparation for radiation therapy (D7140 x 6). 

At our facility, we bill OR services by time, not by individual CPT/HCPCS.  In a case like this, this results in multiple line items of 360 appearing on the UB, with the first line representing the first CPT/HCPCS and the vast majority of OR charges, and each subsequent line "borrowing" a $1.00 charge from the total OR time charge (as you can not have a $0.00 line item on your claim).  

My question is... is this standard billing practice?  Is there any documentation anywhere that specifically supports/denies this practice?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 11, 2010)

what type of facility is this?  Because billing OR based on time was negated in 2000 with APCs.  So to answer your question is this standard, the answer is no.


----------

